

Tell HN: My only complaint thus far... - VaedaStrike

I've loved having found HN. For the most part it's been an invigorating and informative venue to peruse relative to most other places I've visited on the internet. HN is now part of my daily regimen (or read "addiction")&#60;p&#62;I've seen some comment about a waning or stagnation. I lack the historical perspective to do much commenting being, myself, new to the 'hacker' scene.&#60;p&#62;But I can say something generally as to one, at times repelling at others suspect and sometimes both, is an air in some articles of a kind of either forced or false (or both) pretense of authority.&#60;p&#62;Not all have this, and even some that do have something I can take away of value.&#60;p&#62;It seems this kind of element comes from either a need for reputation seeking for outward reputations sake, or it seems tied to plugging, in a round about way, some app or product or start up.&#60;p&#62;I think that if you could somehow get rid of that aspect then all other evolutions to the site would be benign or beneficial.&#60;p&#62;Any decline I see seems born out of either a superficial spirit or an almost exploitative opportunism.
======
eof
Three virtues of a programmer:

\- _Hubris_

\- Laziness

\- Impatience

